# Bathing/Grooming 9 week old puppy



## Annabell Noel (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, new to all this. I have an almost 9 week old that I rescued when she was about 4 weeks old...I feel like shes alot healthier now and can hold her body temp a little better now so I'd like to start regular baths and grooming to get her used to it. She has had 3 real baths and ive been wiping her down with baby wipes in between bc shes a pretty messy eater and her face and paws were beginning to yellow. What id like to know is how often should she have a full bath at this age and what is the best thing to bathe her with? I've been using baby soap so far. Also, I'd like to know what to do with the hairs around her eyes? Do I trim them to minimize staining? As of now I use contact lense rinse or warm water in a cotton ball to wash and then dry really good but I dont want her to become sore from me doing this almost daily. I'd appreciate any advice on keeping her bright white and healthy! Thank you!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She is a cutie 

Most malt babies get tear stains when they are teething. So from now until she is about 6-7 months old. It does lessen a bit after all her puppy teeth are in for a few weeks/month until she starts losing them....

With good diet and probiotics the tear stains should go away after teething. It is just an annoying part of the puppy phase, unfortunately.

Let her eye hair grow. cutting it leads to an endless cycle of having to trim the hair every week, or going through the torture of growing it out again. So I'd grow it out... it will tear anyway right now while she is teething so might as well just go with it 

Many of us use Spa Lavish Blueberry Facial every day. I dilute it 1 part spa lavish to 10 parts water. Some use a little hair dye applicator (beauty store) to apply and cotton balls or pads to clean. I use a baby wash cloth.

As for baths.... at 12 weeks I was bathing Grace every other day (my other dog has environmental allergies) and she was fine... really clean 

As long as the shampoo you are using is gentle, natural, and nontoxic you can bathe her as often as you'd like. Most here I think to weekly baths.


----------



## Annabell Noel (Dec 16, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks so much for all the info 
I never knew teething could be related to the tear stains.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Bless her heart. I would think she can handle a real bath now. I like Natures Specialties for my puppies. Nature's Specialties - Natural Pet Shampoo for Dogs and Cats

What does your vet say about her eyes? I worry they look like there may be some kind of neurological issue going on. They do not seem to focus straight ahead and look out either side. 

Tear staining is normal. Natures specialties sells a good tear shampoo, but other than keeping it as clean as you can manage now, I would not worry overmuch about some tearing at this age.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She sure is a little cutie pie:wub:. 

I can see what Carina is talking about regarding her eyes. I hope you will follow her advice and get it checked by your vet.


----------



## Annabell Noel (Dec 16, 2013)

I actually did have the vet check her eyes. He said that everything is fine. I know in the pictures they look unfocused. They are really really light blue and in some pics it doesn't catch the color as much and they look and they look a bit off...he seems to think everything is fine. She definitely has big chihuahua eyes. Hes going to monitor them but at 8 weeks passed her exam without any concerns


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Annabell Noel said:


> I actually did have the vet check her eyes. He said that everything is fine. I know in the pictures they look unfocused. They are really really light blue and in some pics it doesn't catch the color as much and they look and they look a bit off...he seems to think everything is fine. She definitely has big chihuahua eyes. Hes going to monitor them but at 8 weeks passed her exam without any concerns


Sometimes light colored eyes can look odd. Grace at times looks like her eyes are jacked up LOL but it's just the angle or lightning... she has light amber eyes.

I do hope this sweet puppy's eyes continue to be okay  The photos of her on the floor she looks fine, it's only the real close ups....

Sometimes helps to have Grace look to the side instead of at the camera.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I hope this link still works. This is the best article I have found on Maltese, written by a show breeder. It helped me understand tremendously and also now I am not afraid to bathe Izzy as much as I want. As you will read in the article. His maltese all get baths every 3 days.

Top Notch Toys April 2013


----------



## Annabell Noel (Dec 16, 2013)

Wonderful, thanks you!


----------

